# problème de connexion RTC [résolu]

## olivierweb

Bonjour à tous,

depuis que j'ai fait un etc-update, je ne peux plus me connecter à mon FAI. Je ne sais pas (de façon sûre) si les 2 choses sont liées.

mon modem compose le numéro du FAI, "bavarde" beaucoup puis plus rien.

Quand je boote sous MDK et que j'utilise le même $HOME, ça marche.

j'ai recompilé mon noyau, hsflinmodem, kppp et qtwvdialer.

j'ai essayé de me connecter en tant que root.

Rien n'y fait.

Cela doit donc venir de mes fichiers de config, mais lesquels ?

Merci de votre aide

----------

## groutchopok

j'ai eu le même problème une fois.

c le programme ppp qui numerote, et bavarde...

mais au moment ou l'authentification est passée...paf il s'éteint.

al soluce c'est que tu dois compiler le support ppp (et tout ce qui va avec "deflate, bsd compress") en tant que module.

si ça marceh pas...bah là je vois pas  où est le problème  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## -JeaN-

Jète un oeil sur ces fichiers de conf :

```
/etc/ppp/peers/*

/etc/ppp/options

/etc/ppp/chap-secrets

```

Rien d'anormal ?

----------

## olivierweb

je n'avais rien changé dans les modules (d'ailleurs le support ppp n'était pas en module)

j'ai copié les fichiers /etc/ppp/* de mon système mdk à la place de ceux de gentoo. Rien ne change.

Des fois, /dev/modem est occupé après plusieurs tentatives

----------

## groutchopok

bah alors tu peus être quasiment sûr de devoir recompilé un kernel en mettant le support ppp en module.

tu peus mettre aussi le deflate ppp et bsd compress en module. c pas expréssément nécéssaire mais le jour où ça le deviendra tu les auras   :Wink: 

voili voilou

----------

## olivierweb

j'ai donc recompilé avec le support ppp en module.

j'ai fait un update-modules et j'obtiens :

```
/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `char-major-108' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `ppp_generic' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `/dev/ppp' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `ppp_generic' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `tty-ldisc-3' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `ppp_async' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `tty-ldisc-13' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `n_hdlc' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `tty-ldisc-14' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `ppp_synctty' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `ppp-compress-21' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `bsd_comp' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `ppp-compress-24' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `ppp_deflate' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `ppp-compress-26' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `ppp_deflate' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `net-pf-24' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `pppoe' not found

```

voici mon /etc/modules.d/ppp :

```
alias char-major-108    ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp          ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3       ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-13      n_hdlc

alias tty-ldisc-14      ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21   bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24   ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26   ppp_deflate

alias net-pf-24         pppoe

```

je ne peux toujours pas me connecter.

qu'est-ce que ça signifie ?

----------

## groutchopok

ah oui en effet c sympathique comme erreur  :Confused: 

bon dommage que je suis pas chez moi là. mais je vais regarder ma conf. peut-être cela vient-il seuleument d'une mauvaise direction d'un des modules mais le fait qu'il trouve pas les alias, c'est à dire les modules qui se trouvent deriière ces alias, ça pourrait être dû à un mauvais arbre de dépendance dans /lib/modules/<ton_kernel_module_rep>/modules.dep   (il me semble que c dans ce fichier...)

va voir si tu as bien tes modules dans le rep :  /lib/modules/<ton_kernel_module_rep>/kernel/net/

(ou /ppp...)

enfin bref, si il trouve pas les modules il pourra pas les associer  aux alias, d'où l'erreur. Il semblerait que ça soit  ça.

mais c vrai que c intriguant, c la première fois que je vois ce genre de problème avec le support ppp sous linux.  :Confused: 

si kk1 peus refiler son modules.conf pour voir la différence et l'arbre de dépendances des modules ça pourrait être cool de comparer.

merci d'avance à ceux qui voudront bien se dévouer  :Very Happy:  (sinon faudra attendre ce soir que je sois devant ma bécane)

----------

## groutchopok

pour tes dépendances refait un depmod -a

essayes des modprobe directement sur ces modules.

quel utilitaire utilises tu pour configurer ppp?

sous /usr/sbin (il me sembel)    il y a pppconfig

ensuit tu fais ppp file /etc/ppp/peers/<le_nom_du_fichier_de_conf_créé>

mais je trouve ça biazzare tes erreurs...parec que le fichier ppp de modules.d est bon. y a soit pas de modules soit pas les bonnes dépendances.

enfin faut voir...

----------

## olivierweb

Je vais faire un depmod -a.

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que je n'ai jamais utilisé cette commande.

Les modprobes fonctionnnent, mais cela ne me permet pas de me connecter.

Pour me connecter, j'utilise kppp ou qtwvdialer.

J'ai donc décidé de me refaire une config de base sur une autre partition.

J'ai décompressé un stage3. et fait un emerge gentoo-source-2.4.19-r9 (comme mon kernel actuellement installé), copié mon fichier de config de compîlation du noyau, compilé le noyau....

 puis emerge ppp, qtwvdialer.

J'avais fait ainsi (si ma mémoire est bonne, pour installer mon premier gentoo)

L'erreur de connexion se reproduit. 8o(

Encore merci pour votre aide.

----------

## groutchopok

la gentoo fourni un trés bon utilistaire pour les connexion rtc.

il es ttrés simple.  en fait dans net-dialup  (voir la database de packages en ligne)

il y a : 

-diald

-ppp

-pppconfig

-pppoed

je te conseill plutôt d'utiliser ceux là. 

donc fais un emerge de ces ptits programmes.

pppconfig te permet de créer un fichier de config (j'en ai parlé précédemment), il est TRES simple. donc pas la peine de reprendre tes fichiers de conf de ta mandrake.

ensuite tu te connecte avec ppp et kelke options.

en plus comme tu fixes la valeur de débit de ton modem c mieux. avant j'utilisais kppp sous ma slackware et bien j'étais à 5Ko/sec max. alors que là je suis aumaximum : 8ko/sec max. ce qui fait qu'ne transfert ftp sur un bon serveur et bien presque toute ma bande passante est utilisée. c déjà ça...

essayes avec ces utilitaires, on ne sait jamais. et plutot que de faire une opération assez lourde mieux vaut juste que tu te recompile un kernel de version différente (2.4.20 t'as essayé?)

mais c vra ique c trop bizzare ton pb...

----------

## olivierweb

j'ai fait un depmod -a et puis pour voir, j'ai fait un update-modules.

C'est toujours la même chose.

Je n'ai pas essayé 

-diald

-ppp

-pppconfig

-pppoed 

car qtwvdialer n'est qu'une interface, d'après ce que j'ai compris, à diald.

D'ailleurs, il me crée un fichier dans /etc/ppp/peers/.

Il en résulte que j'en suis au même point : le modem marche, il y a un petit dialogue (ou est-ce un monologue du serveur ?)

au fait, lors du démarrage, j'ai un message qui me dit qqchose du genre

ppp0 absent

C'est agaçant, j'ai l'impression de régresser dans ma pratique de linux.

merci toujours

----------

## groutchopok

essayes quand même de re-emergé ce que je t'ais cité.

surtout pppoed.

et essayes ppp

pour ton noyau, je vois pas trop ce qu'il faut faire au niveau du module ppp.

essayes cette page pour le configurer comme il faut (mais ta config est bonne c là que je pige pas...  :Confused:   )

http://lea-linux.org/kernel/modules.php3

ben là après ça moi je vois pu...

je pense que si il te fout ppp0  manquant c que c en rapport au demon ppp...donc ptet à pppoed.

mais je suis pas sûr de moi là   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## olivierweb

Bonsoir à tous !

Ça y est, c'est résolu ! il était pas trop tôt, j'en avais assez de devoir être sous 8.2 (un peu vieille à mon goût)

J'ai revu le menuconfig de mon noyau. J'ai rajouté des nls (qui manquaient depuis toujours sur ma config) en modules et je suis passé à grub.

Rien de sensationnel, mais maintenant ça marche.

mystère...

Enfin, maintenant, je vais me pencher sur dispatch-conf et co. 

Merci à vous de votre soutien.

Olivier

----------

## olivierweb

bonjour à tous,

bon, c'est pas du tout résolu en fait. J'ai été trop optimiste.

Quand, ca marche, c'est avec kppp seulement, et après un dizaine d'essai.

Et le plus souvent, ça plante au bout de quelque temps.

je suis même passé à gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1

Je soupçonne hsflinmodem de mal se comporte depuis que j'ai fait mes mises-à-jour.

Tant pis.

----------

## groutchopok

c vraiment bizarre ton problème   :Confused: 

ptet ton modem qui commence à flancher...enfin ça m'etonnerait.

je vois pas comment résoudre ça.

au fait t'as essayé pppd directement?

----------

## olivierweb

Salut à tous,

mon problème est résolu.

A vrai dire je ne sais pas trop comment :

- j'ai emergé le nouveau hsflinmodem

- j'ai découvert que /etc/ppp/ip-up est vide

Enfin ça marche !

Olivier

----------

